# Arrow Lady needs a caption.



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't know what it is, Doctor, but I've had this headache for a week now.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2015)

I wonder if John will get the hint that I love him !


----------



## jujube (Nov 27, 2015)

It only hurts when I smile....


----------



## Falcon (Nov 27, 2015)

Where's that bottle of aspirin?


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 27, 2015)

"Happy Valentine's Day, from your little Heart Head."


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 27, 2015)

"I'm engaged to William Tell!"


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm a heart-headed woman.....Lalalalalalalala.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 27, 2015)

Bubba just loves the bow I got for his birthday!


----------



## Kadee (Nov 27, 2015)

I use Colgate whiting toothpaste ...


----------



## imp (Nov 27, 2015)

But who does her beautiful face remind me of?   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve Martin was NOT the first!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 27, 2015)

"My boyfriend says the Kansas City Chiefs named their football stadium after me!!  He says they call it 'Arrowhead'."


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2015)

That's the last time I visit the reservation.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 27, 2015)

What?  Is there something on my face?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 28, 2015)

"My boyfriend says I'm a 'pea-brain'.  Now he says I'm really lucky it's only that big.  Says if my brain were the size of a walnut, I might be dead.  I really don't understand all this 'fruit and nut' stuff."


----------

